# Furnace Won't Light



## 04 Outback (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a 2004 Keystone Outback and the furnace won't light. I turn it on and the blower runs, I hear the sound of it trying to light and nothing. I pulled it out, took it to a RV shop and had it bench tested and everything worked fine. Hot air blowing. I bought a new gas valve (at the propane tanks) for the trailer and installed it, still no heat. The range works fine, and I assume the water heater does also (can't fill it at this time due to freezing weather still), I can also only assume the refrigerator is working fine on propane also at this time. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you on 12v while testing?

Have you ensured you have clean terminal connections? The heaters circuitry will ensure you have the proper voltage in order to run...if not it will not light for safety reasons.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

How full are the LP tanks? I once had an issue with no heat that was due to one of my tanks not having enough pressure. It was not low enough to demand a change over to the other tank, but was too low fire the furnace. I would hear the ticking as it was trying to light but it would not. Manually changing over to the full bottle solved the problem and saved us from a very cold northern Wisconsin snowy night.


----------

